# Head unit programming?



## mattcarnut (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anyone know how, or where I can go to find out how to get into the head unit programming to try and get a little more bass if possible out of the bose subwoofer and/or bose speakers that are in the spare tire wheelwell and in the doors and top of dash of my 2005 nissan murano?? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance because no one at the dealers seem to know anything....


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

If you're talking about the factory unit...there really isn't much you can do besides the standard bass and treble controls. You'd need to get an aftermarket headunit.


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you just want "a little" try some sound deadening materials, might help and be more cost effective. Personally, I do not need a mega system with kickers and subs. Just a nice sound and it seems recent oem car radios can do that, just not in such a loud truck like environment.

Hope this helps,

Ebb


----------



## mattcarnut (Oct 18, 2005)

If you're talking about the factory unit...there really isn't much you can do besides the standard bass and treble controls. You'd need to get an aftermarket headunit.

Well...yea...i kinda...had..but do u know for sure..or do u know any other source that I might be able to goto; to find out how to get into the programming; because since the speakers are in fact bose; there has to be some sort of extra 
"hidden" controls or something either somewhere in the head unit or maybe in the amplifier?? IF I can find the amp which im not totally sure where the amp is. If anyone knows where that is on that vehicle please let me know; cause I would really like to know...thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

No, you can't

Any EQing is hardwired into the radio, you can't "fiddle" with it without actually analyzing the circuit board, drawing up a schematic, analyzing it, and then replacing components to do what you want. The amp will just be a box with no controls, same thing.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Nope, no hidden controls. A quality aftermarket headunit makes a big difference though. Even when I still had my stock speakers, the headunit alone brought out the best in them, a noticable difference to say the least. With a Bose system...I think you'd be quite happy with what a nice headunit would do for you.


----------



## mattcarnut (Oct 18, 2005)

True; as far as a getting a new headunit goes; Im sure it would probably make a difference; BUT; unfortunately I dont have that kinda money; I just wish there was a way to do something with the stock Receiver(Bose) and the setup that came with the vehicle the way it is; but apparently it looks like I will have to settle for the way it is; unless by some slight chance somene does know something out there that I dont know about......


----------

